# Aquabid Saturday nite, is place to be! Get ur butts there!



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

This saturday night, as in tomorrow, is Saturday Night Express on www.aquabid.com sellers get together and pull a bunch of one hour auctions, and i tell you, they have some great deals! Here's the details on time it's happening:
http://www.aquabid.com/forum/forum.cgi?action=forum&item=1133135280&category=cafe


I myself have taken part in it for the last few months, i got over 1lb of pleco for for like $12, that conditions my female faster, i got them awesome betta's you guys have seen pics of from Express night last month, it's the hot spot to be. See ya'll there, got things to sell? Get'em on up on aquabid tomorrow night for 1hr make sure to list them.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

They had some pretty great deals last time.

I was going to bid on some 2$ farowella, but being as they are such sensitive fish, I didnt think they'd make it with 10$ priority mail.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yea they did, hmm i gotta watch where i post this, some of the sponsored forums didnt like me posting it, as it's a commercial site and they dont give them money so can't post it lol.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info MP, definatly will be checking it out, looks like its goona be great!!


----------

